# Good Obama news



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunt ... id=3840222


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting article, and good news for conservation.

Based on the title of your post I was hoping it would say we won't have to worry about tax increases on gun/ammo sales or gun bans. But that's a whole other can-o-worms.


----------

